# My R33 GTS-T



## STBSO1985 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi there from a rainy clowdy and most certainly cold Holland,

Already some months active on the forum but only as a reader and not really a poster 

I thought it was time to introduce myself as if have now bought a Nissan Skyline R33! I am already the owner for 3 months now.

First of all a short introduction of who I am.

My name is Bjorn (Named after Bjorn Borg ) 23 years old, currently living in the lovely village named Lieshout which is close to the city of Eindhoven which is probably a more familiar name. 

I have already a history of cars which are summed up below:

4 Months after saving some money and had some driving experience in my parents car (just a bit!) I decided to buy my own one.

After looking on several trader websites in the Netherlands, I decided to buy a Peugeot 106 Rallye. Below some pictures as it was as when I sold it:


























Eventually I could sell this car for good money and decided to go for some more comfort. I was working for a Ford dealership in that time and had the opportunity to buy for a reasonable amount money a Ford Focus 1.6 16v.


















Because I loved the racey feeling in the Peugeot I got bored with the Ford and decided to buy one of my dreams cars: a Subaru Impreza GT-Turbo










































After I sold this beautifull car I was seriously looking into the possibility of importing a Nissan Skyline. But due to the fact I had to make a lot of miles every day I had to make the decision to make the step to a diesel powered car


















But then I decided to finally get my real dream car:

The Nissan Skyline!!! 


























































Speclist:
Engine :
- RB25DET
- Garrett GT30/40 (600HP) Ball Bearing Turbo
- Tial 38mm External Waste gate and screamer pipe
- Tomei 87mm Forged Pistons
- Tomei Crank Stud Set
- Tomei Conrod Bolt Kit 
- Tomei PonCams
- Tomei 1.2mm Head Gasket
- HKS 550cc Injectors
- Greddy Inlet Plenum
- N1 Oil Pump and Water Pump
- Apexi PFC & Commander In car
- Wizard Of Nos Direct Port Nitrous System
- Lightened & Balanced
- Custom 90mm Throttle Body
- Custom Turbo Inlet Adaptor
- Goodrich Hosing

Transmission, Brakes and Suspension:
- OS Giken STR twin plate clutch.
- Cs Factory Quick shift
- Standard Factory 5 Speed Box
- Full White line Handling Kit
- Tein Super Street Coilovers
- Front & Rear Adjustable Antiroll Bars Front & Rear Adjustable Camber/Castor
- Polyurethane Upgrade Bushes
- Rear Sub frame Lock Kit
- Chassis Professionally Set Up At Kenny Browns
- Brembo R34GTR Front Brake Upgrade with grooved discs and red stuff pads grooved rear discs and red stuff pads

Exterior:
- Full BN Sports drift kit
- Ziax GTR rear 1/4 panels
- Knight racer D1 style wide vented front wings
- Lightweight Boot Replacement Panel Do-Luck
- Extended Do-Luck Wing
- Ganador carbon fibre mirrors
- Carbon fibre Front Grill
- Jun Vented Carbon fibre Painted
- House of Kolor Candy apple red+starmist black
- 19" Buddy Club P1 Racing 2

Interior:
- Reverse Indeglo Dials
- Bee-R Rev Limiter
- Cusco 6 point roll cage
- Sparco Tourino Recliner Racing Seats
- Sparco Steering Wheel & Boss
- 4" TRS Racing Harnesses


Hope you guys like it 

ps. This is still a project car ;-) engine wise it is not yet finished


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

hi bjorn 

welcome to the forum nice gtr it came from the uk i take it ..?


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

Dougs old one, aka crail loosers ex 

that cars got allot of potential


K


----------



## kev gtr (Mar 14, 2007)

Good looking and well spec'd car!
Best of luck with it:thumbsup:


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

Very nice 33 you have there!

Want to sell the shift knob to me? I like it!

Cheers


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

oops double post.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Nice looking car... must be a handful..


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

miragev said:


> hi bjorn
> 
> welcome to the forum nice gtr it came from the uk i take it ..?


its only a gts-t mate  but yep marcs old one and been in it a few times and seen it develop over the last few years :thumbsup:


----------



## STBSO1985 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome!!

The development on this car still hasn't ended 

It will take some time but it will be even more well spec when it is finished


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, I already saw your car at Time Attack in Assen and it looked pretty quick!


----------



## STBSO1985 (Feb 11, 2008)

for the moment it isn't that quick as the Turbo probably is broken beyond repair for a reasonable amount of money on comparison to buying a new one.

I am considering different options now, by means of buying a different Turbo or perhaps replacing the engine by something else and selling the current set-up.

Just have to wait for some answers.

Cheersss


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Skyline.*

I know this car very well....Good to see it again after all this time.Doug certainly changed allot of the car.Good luck with it.


----------

